# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  بتديفندر تطلق برنامج Total Security 2012 BETA

## MR.X

*بتديفندر تطلق برنامج Total Security 2012 BETA*





*اصدار جديد يوفر تجربة اكثر هدوءا و سلاسة                        * 



*اطلقت بتديفندر النسخة التجريبية من برنامج BitDefender Total  Security 2012. و تماشيا مع تقاليد الشركة، سيتم مكافأة المساهمين الاكثر  نشاطا في اختبار هذا البرنامج بالعديد من الجوائز، و من ضمنها جهاز محمول  للالعاب من Alienware*


*تم تصميم أحدث نسخة من برنامج  بيتدفندر الرائدة في الحماية آخذين بعين الاعتبار الراحة لتوفير التجربة  الأكثر أماناً و فعالية و سهولة في الاستخدام. و قالFlorin Virlan, ، مدير  الهندسة في قسم منتجات المستهلكين: " من وجهة نظر "تفاعل المستخدم"، ان وضع  "التشغيل التلقائي" الجديد هو التغيير الاكثر ملاحظة. عندما يتم تشغيله،  لن يتم اظهار اي تنبيهات و سيتم اتخاذ جميع القرارات تلقائياً. نحن متحمسون  لمعرفة رأي المستخدمين بهذه الخاصية"

وأضاف: "بما ان امن المعلومات  يشكل مصدر قلق متصاعد، فقد قمنا باضافة مزامنة البيانات بين أجهزة  الكمبيوتر وتحسين عملية النسخ الاحتياطي الآمن على الإنترنت. نحن نثق ان  هذه افضل اصدارات بتديفندر حتى الآن و نحن بانتظار مساهماتكم التي سنقوم  بجمعها في فترة "النسخة التجريبية"."

تغييرات أخرى تشمل "مرسل  المسح" الذي يقوم بعمليات المسح (بما في ذلك المسح المتكرر للنظام) في  اوقات يكون فيه الجهاز غير مستخدم او عندما لا تتعارض عملية المسح مع  الاستخدام العادي للكمبيوتر. و تطور قرص الانقاذ (BitDefender Rescue CD)  بحيث اصبح قابلا للتمهيد في بيئة لينكس لتصبح عمليات التنظيف و الاستعادة  متوفرة مباشرة من الكمبيوتر المضيف.


 لتحميل النسخة التجريبية 

تحميل
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني حلو هـ الشي  :SnipeR (93):

----------

